# Kinkston, NY



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kingston N.Y. Fall Model Train Show, Oct 19 Body................
The Kingston Model Train and Railroad Fall Hobby Show is back and BIGGER and Better than ever, More vendor tables, more Train displays, More give aways plus much much more. Garden Train display by the Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad club, Train give aways and raffles of course....
Sunday October 19th 2014 10am to 4pm easy to get to and lots of free parking.
Location,
Murphy Center 467 Broadway..... Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy Kingston, NY
12401 United States Times 10 am To 4 pm Admission Fees Adults $6.00 Children under 12 $1.00 Description
Largest Model Train and Hobby Show in Ulster County N.Y. 11,000 Square feet of : *Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables *Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts *Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display *Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle *Food and Refreshments on Premises *Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Trains..
Real Train and Trolley rides close by.
Directions
TAKE I-87 (THRUWAY) TO EXIT 19. THEN TAKE TRAFFIC CIRCLE TO I-587. 
FOLLOW TO BROADWAY, STAY ON BROADWAY, PASS UNDER THE RAILROAD TRACKS (CSX RIVER LINE), THEN AT NEXT LIGHT GO STRAIGHT THRU AND THE SHOW IS A HALF A BLOCK AHEAD ON THE RIGHT. Contact Information Email [email protected] http://kingstontrainshow.com/

Hope to see ya there.
Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone coming? Later RJD


----------

